

Dart, JavaScript, Java: Asynchronous I/O micro war - tosh
http://mrekucci.blogspot.com/2014/09/asynchronous-io-micro-war.html

======
kolev
Java (or should I say "JVM") is great and only getting better. If only the JVM
had something like npm or RubyGems and a language not as complex as Scala to
compile to bytecode as efficiently as Java, with some less verbose syntax, it
would be a total killer. I recently started to use Groovy more and more. I'm
not sure how efficient its compiler is, looked into Golo, but something
bothers me in it. Ceylon seems great, but its pace of development is even
slower than Java's own and it doesn't even support JDK 8 features yet.

~~~
vorg
> Java, with some less verbose syntax, it would be a total killer. I recently
> started to use Groovy more and more

Did you switch to Groovy for simpler syntax? Take a look at its grammar and
you'll see it's far from simple, there's so many syntactic corner cases...

[http://svn.codehaus.org/groovy/trunk/groovy/groovy-
core/src/...](http://svn.codehaus.org/groovy/trunk/groovy/groovy-
core/src/main/org/codehaus/groovy/antlr/groovy.g)

~~~
kolev
Not for that, but because I write a bunch of one-off tools and with Groovy, I
can contain _everything_ in a single file - including external dependencies, -
and this is like the simplicity and portability of Bash in a higher-level
language. Of course, you need to have (Open)JDK and Groovy installed as a
prerequisite.

P.S. I don't like Goorvy syntax much and that's why I'm looking for
alternatives all the time.

